# Can a home iron be used with hotfix rhinestones?



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I've only used a heat press to apply rhinestone transfers, but I was wondering if a home iron be used? I was under the impression that it wasn't recommended, however, a google search of rhinestone transfers yields confusing answers. Some sellers state that the transfers can ONLY be applied using a heat press, while others offer home iron-on instructions. Generic transfers, alphabet letters and the like, are for sale in craft stores where most buyers, one would assume, don't own a heat press. Perhaps its related to the overall size of the design? For example if it fits under an iron, then it's pressable? Any thoughts?


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

I have never attempted it, but I would not try it myself. With a heat press you are getting heat from both sides and even pressure. That's not exactly possible with an iron. I have a feeling they would stick, but then many would fall off with the first wash.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I have used an iron a few times. The results are achievable but not consistent. Some say not to use an ironing board and that I do agree. Some say use a piece of plywood. I had zero success with that. What worked best for me was to place a small pillow inside the shirt and with the iron on wool setting press the stones on your shirt with a Teflon sheet between the iron and your transfer. Press for a minimum of 40 sec on each section of the design pressing really hard. Be prepared to go over the same sections a few times due to some of the stones ending up in the steam holes of the iron and getting an insufficient pressing. It takes much patience and perseverance but it can be done.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

can an iron be used to press rhinestones...absolutely
will you get consistent commercial quality...probably not
because
you can not get consistent temp
you will not get even pressure for prescribed time

if you want to do small images...a hat press is ideal


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

yes it can ... set on the highest setting NO STEAM !! and just set it on each area for 20 seconds not pressing so the pressure across the entire design will be consistent.


----------



## CassnJohn (Nov 14, 2013)

I have found when you buy some rhinestones they might say they can be applied using home iron. I tried all the tricks using my iron and yes most of the rhinestones stuck but a few would fall off here and there. Not something you want to happen if you are trying to make a good quality item....


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I say yes that it can be done. Is it faster than using a heat press....No.....but you can successfully apply a rhinestone transfer with a iron. I sell thousands of rhinestone transfers a year and the majority of my customers apply their design with a household iron. In the 7 years I have been selling transfers I have rarely ever had anyone contact me and tell me that they lost rhinestones after applying the design themselves with their home iron. I did it myself for a couple of years before I got my heat press and I still have shirts that have not lost any rhinestones. 

I tell my customers:

Cotton setting with steam turned off. Iron on a hard surface. Use thin single ply cloth or piece of paper towel to place over the transfer. Apply firm pressure for approx. 30 seconds. If you have steam holes you should pick up and reposition the iron 1/2 way through. Leave tape over the design and turn inside out. Iron backside for additional 5-10 seconds. Let cool completely and then remove transfer tape.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes it can be done with home iron but no steam.


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

rena PEAK said:


> Yes it can be done with home iron but no steam.


This is very accurate. Steam iron ruins the rhinestone design.


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree with everyone who says that while it can be done, your results will be inconsistent. Too many variables, between pressure, the steam holes, even temperature variables... in a pinch, it will work -- but I have yet to make this happen and have every rhinestone adhere to actually stay in place over the long-term.


----------



## Rockie1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do it as if I am using the hot fix rhinestones. I just use the little flat iron attachment on my rhinestone wand. More tedious but I feel safer than moving an iron around and I can make sure each section is attached before I move on.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

When I first started out I used a "dry iron" which has no steam holes in the soleplate. Bought mine at the Vermont Country Store. Worked great!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your great input. Judging from the responses, it sounds like there is no definitive answer, and trial and error is the way to go. I have always used a hotronix commercial press for the transfers I make, however, I was in a craft store one day and noticed quite a few rhinestone transfers for sale. One would assume that the people buying them are not going home to a commercial press. Since I've been in this business I have been told only to use a commercial press, and so I wondered if maybe the retail transfers used a different type of stone or if there was a trick I wasn't aware of. Also, if a home iron can be used, it can open up a whole new customer potential.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> Thanks everyone for your great input. Judging from the responses, it sounds like there is no definitive answer, and trial and error is the way to go. I have always used a hotronix commercial press for the transfers I make, however, I was in a craft store one day and noticed quite a few rhinestone transfers for sale. One would assume that the people buying them are not going home to a commercial press. Since I've been in this business I have been told only to use a commercial press, and so I wondered if maybe the retail transfers used a different type of stone or if there was a trick I wasn't aware of. Also, if a home iron can be used, it can open up a whole new customer potential.


 No, it is the same stones, maybe even lower quality then some of us use. The iron will work, but not for a professional. It will take quite a bit of time and also the difference between me doing something for myself at home and purchasing something from someone else are comletely different. If I purchase a transfer from the store and use my iron to apply it and it falls apart; oh well my loss and I keep it moving. Now, if I purchased the item from someone else and even just one stone comes off, I will not be happy.....and most may want their money back or even worse for a business, give negative reviews. So if you are looking to do this as a business, no matter how small, using a home iron is certainly not your best option nor is it a good way to start. You may end up with a bad rep before your feet hit the floor.


----------

